Best options trading course / community under $100? - westonplatter0
======
projectramo
The standard text on the topic is the Hull book.

You can buy the 9th edition (I think the 10th is out) for about $100 used on
Amazon:

[https://www.amazon.com/Options-Futures-Other-
Derivatives-9th...](https://www.amazon.com/Options-Futures-Other-
Derivatives-9th/dp/0133456315)

------
hirundo
If your budget for learning about options trading is less than $100, you don't
have the budget to trade options. If you insist on going ahead anyway, your
education budget will go a lot further if you instead buy used books on the
subject.

~~~
westonplatter0
Fair point. What and how would you spend $ during your first year of trading?

